# Salcombe to Poole, Feb half term, where to stay??



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

HI All,

I have luckily been able to get the week off for Feb half term, we have decided to head for Salcombe area and hope to end up around Poole by the end of the week.

My only concern is that a lot of the larger sites are either closed or full already :roll: 

Im looking for as many suggestions as possible for sites from Salcombe to Poole, we hope to spend most of the week exploring Salcombe, Dartmouth, Brixham & Torquay and then Exmouth, Lyme & onto Poole at the end of the week before we head back home.

We are not fussy on facilities etc. but must have hard standing, sites are so boggy at this time of year that it would be horrendous to bog down. Plus carrying mud in and out of the van is a pain. Electric would be nice but not essential. Independent sites, Club sites, Cl sites or even wild camping spots. Preferable being fairy close to the coast and not a long way in land.

I look forward to the suggestions.

Many Thanks
Ian


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Ian,

In Poole use the Thistle Hotel Car Park on Poole Quay, £4 a night but pay the car park attendant in the morning and tell him I sent you!

PLenty of restaurants, fast food kiosks, shops and pubs on the Quay and Sainsburys not far away.

There is also Baiter Car Park a bit further on.

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ian, quite honestly you will be struggling to find a site in Dorset that is open in February which is anywhere near the sea.
Newlands at Charmouth, Pebble Bank nr Weymouth are not far from the sea and there are Hunters Moon CC site , Wareham Forest and Merley Court which are further away. If I can think of any more I'll post again.

Ray


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Island Lodge and Parklands site at Kingsbridge Devon both are open all year and have websites but they are not on the coast 2 miles from Kingsbridge and 5 miles from Salcombe, Parkland does not take dogs.
Lafree


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Teignmouth Eastcliffe car park. Virtually on the sea front, short walk to town, toilets and free overnight but you must pay for day parking. There is a sign at the pay machine saying motorhomes are welcome for overnighting. You can also stay at Dawlish Warren virtually on the beach but there is not so much to do at this time of year.

Buddleigh Salterton beach car park is also a possibility but there are signs prohibiting overnighting but not enforced.

Another option is the camp site at South Lytchet Manor a couple of miles from Poole. Bus at the entrance to take you to many coastal locations.


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

Herston just outside of Swanage is open all year I think, the steam railway is just a short walk away

they have large hardstanding pitches and a bar/club on site.

http://www.herstonleisure.co.uk/

We have stayed there quite a few times.










Regards Pat


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions,

we stayed at Hunters moon site, Poole, last half term, was a lovely site and we really enjoyed our time in Poole, we had the caravan then though and spent most of the holiday going around the different motorhome dealers down there. Then went to the car park on the front in Poole and saw all the motorhomes parked in lines and we were sat in the car hungry and tired.
We got back from Poole end of Feb and bought the van by beginning of March :lol: 

Think it would be nice to go back there and explore properly, this time with the motorhome.

Im wondering whether to just head for Poole area and to go back to Salcombe & Dartmouth later in the spring, maybe more of the sites will be open then.

Will look at all the suggestions above, Thank you everyone.

Nice picture Pat, what a stunning RV, the site looks lovely as well. Will look at their website now.

Many Thanks
Ian


----------

